# Nex7



## SonyNex7 (May 13, 2012)

Is Nex7 a good option compared to Nikon d7000?


----------



## Derrel (May 13, 2012)

I would say read Michael Reichmann's commentary on the Sony NEX-7, written after six solid months of using it as his daily camera. Six months, and six thousand pictures.

NEX-7 Six Month On


----------



## tirediron (May 13, 2012)

That's really like saying, "Are apples a good option compared to oranges".  The NEX 7 is an excellent camera, and produces outstanding images, BUT it does have some limitations.  It uses the standard Sony propietary hot-shoe, the selection of good-quality glass is somewhat limited, and some of the functions/controls are hidden in rather (IMO) obscure menu arrangements.  If you want a high-quality camera that uses little real-estate, is light and portable, and lots of 'fun' in-camera features, it's a great way to go.  I personally wouldn't consider it as a camera for serious photographic work because of the light build-quality, limited lens selection and a few other issues, but it is definitely a very cool piece of gear.


----------

